# Gonna Get My Angry Driver Card Revoked



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

First time Lyft pax enters incorrect destination info and I end up getting a very long trip for the day. Turns out that the actual destination was only 5 miles away from the original pickup.

I know, before I type another word, that this will get me flogged, but I emailed Lyft afterwards to see if they could still pay me for the fare and maybe offer the pax some sort of concession...like a free ride code or something. Of course this will probably end up hurting me in a pretty big way, but I just couldn't let their first ride EVER be an utter failure. I also gave her my Uber code for a free ride there.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice job. Sometimes you just have to do the right thing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I think that if the rider tells you where to go (literally or figuratively) then they are responsible for paying for their ride.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

UberRey said:


> First time Lyft pax enters incorrect destination info and I end up getting a very long trip for the day. Turns out that the actual destination was only 5 miles away from the original pickup.
> 
> I know, before I type another word, that this will get me flogged, but I emailed Lyft afterwards to see if they could still pay me for the fare and maybe offer the pax some sort of concession...like a free ride code or something. Of course this will probably end up hurting me in a pretty big way, but I just couldn't let their first ride EVER be an utter failure. I also gave her my Uber code for a free ride there.


There's an old saying, "buyer beware"...now there's a new saying, "rider beware" !!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I think that if the rider tells you where to go (literally or figuratively) then they are responsible for paying for their ride.


I don't disagree. I guess we just connected and I wanted her experience to be "awesome". Driver summary today said that it was a $48 trip and she tipped me $5. All for a trip that should have been only 5 miles tops. *sigh*

I'll get over it on payday.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I don't disagree. I guess we just connected and I wanted her experience to be "awesome". Driver summary today said that it was a $48 trip and she tipped me $5. All for a trip that should have been only 5 miles tops. *sigh*
> 
> I'll get over it on payday.


You did a cool thing. I always ask the rider if this is their first time using the app or whatever. I can then gage the level of interaction they want as well. I always try and answer their questions as best as I can. I always get asked "How do you get tips" or "What's the rating thing" I always tow the company line about not tipping for Uber and Lyft I tell them it's built into the app. I explain about the ratings stuff and the new riders actually appreciate it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> tipping for Uber and Lyft I tell them it's built into the app.


But it isn't. Even Uber has stopped saying the tip is included, since they got class-actioned for saying it. Please don't say things which are not true.

Uber's line now us that a tip is not required. This is corrrect, by definition. Tips are never required, but may be given for good service in restaurants, bars, cabs and yes, Uber vehicles.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But it isn't. Even Uber has stopped saying the tip is included, since they got class-actioned for saying it. Please don't say things which are not true.
> 
> Uber's line now us that a tip is not required. This is corrrect, by definition. Tips are never required, but may be given for good service in restaurants, bars, cabs and yes, Uber vehicles.


Well ****, I'll get my grammar correct on the next ride


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well ****, I'll get my grammar correct on the next ride


I saw no error in your grammar.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But it isn't. Even Uber has stopped saying the tip is included, since they got class-actioned for saying it. Please don't say things which are not true.
> 
> Uber's line now us that a tip is not required. This is corrrect, by definition. Tips are never required, but may be given for good service in restaurants, bars, cabs and yes, Uber vehicles.


I think he meant that the tip function is built in with Lyft.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I think he meant that the tip function is built in with Lyft.


Ah, now I see it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Never put your car in gear without verifying the destination. That might have helped.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Never put your car in gear without verifying the destination. That might have helped.


Yep. I always say, " I show you are going to 123 Main st., is that correct?" If the ride takes me on a freeway, I'll ask if the exit the GPS is telling me is the one the best one, too. I'll often follow that up with, "sometime the gps gives strange routings, so I like to confrim with the riders (especially if i am taking them to their home).


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I think that if the rider tells you where to go (literally or figuratively) then they are responsible for paying for their ride.


I would agree, but we are told to double-check the destination.


----------

